# Jennings Arrowstar mk II compound bow in U.K.



## Bowselecta (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello,
I am hoping to find out about a bow a clubmate brought to our club recently.
It is a red Jennings Arrowstar mkII compound bow in pristine condition, it hardly looks if it has been shot much.
I wonder if anyone may be able to shine some light on this bow as my friend has nothing to work on as it was given to him but he shoots ELB.
The bow itself is in perfect work order although it has not been shot recently but the cables etc. all look like new.

Is there maybe a ball park figure price for this bow ?
Is it collectable ?

As a recurver this bow looks fantastic and I am sorely tempted to buy it for the design/looks aspect as four pulleys are nothing I have ever seen on a compound bow, but having said that I'm not too familar with compounds in general.

Hoping someone may be able to offer some advice on this bow as at this moment in time I have had no luck on my other forum.

Cheers and thanks for reading,
Paul


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I have one in my collection. It was the bow to have in its day. The bow began production in 1976 and was discontinued in 1984.

what is it worth? if you sell it, what you get for it. There is no red book value on bows.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are links to a disscussion of the bow on this forum. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195283 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=591514

Older compound bows generally don't sell for a lot. There just aren't that many people who collect them. If I were going to buy the bow, I happen to collect older compound bows, I would probably pay around $75 to $125 for it. Of course that is just me, other collectors might pay less or more for the bow.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

paid $100 for mine-just always wanted to have one. In the 70s that was the bow to have-but I couldnt afford one then.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I just gave one i had away a few weeks ago. This is the 2nd time i have given this bow away.


----------



## Bowselecta (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello All,
Thanks for the replies, much appreciated.
Well you've given me an idea of price for the bow so I'll pass that on.
Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## Bowselecta (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello All,

Sorry for the late comeback as I have been waiting for my friend to sort out some photo's.

The bow is for sale if anyone is interested for around $75 - $100 or possibly a best offer but please remember this will not include shipping to you, that will be extra.

If you would like to see the photo's taken of the bow please send me a pm and I'll try to attach.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

PM sent.


----------

